

Google Takes Aim at the iPhone with Android “Silver” Program - dkyc
https://www.theinformation.com/Google-Takes-Aim-iPhone-Silver-Program

======
voltagex_
I can't read past the paywall.

[http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-
apple/2014/04/google-c...](http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-
apple/2014/04/google-creates-new-pro-android-campaign-to-better-compete-with-
apples-iphone-keep-samsung-in-line.html) has excerpts but there's scant actual
information.

Key points:

* No more Nexus

* If you're in the Android Silver program, no bloatware or no un-uninstallable bloatware.

